# We gained 3 horses today.....



## Lorna (Apr 8, 2004)

Well at least until the rightful owner came and collected them 

Now I know twin1 wants a horse, but.......

The horses had escaped from their field, and were running free, till someone headed them off to the field at the back of our house.  We have quite a lot of holes in the fences of our field, so the horses went through, found some fresh grass, had a good roll, and settled down.

We plugged the holes, and went and found the real owners, who took the horses home.

Well it makes life a bit more interesting.

Lorna


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Wow!!

That is fabulous! How exciting


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

​
Certainly dose make an interesting day!


----------

